# Urgent appeal!! Please help!!



## Erinmoss.25 (Dec 6, 2015)

hi there I've just discovered this site and wondered if there's anyone out there who can help I have two female cats a 4 year old and a 5 year old who I love dearly. I recently had a nasty break up and have had to move back to my mums however my cats could not come with me I miss them so much and would love to have them back once I get myself back on track. Is there anyone who could foster them for around 4 months?? I've have them both microchipped and spayed and have had all vaccinations. I would pay for food and litter and any medical attention they need. They are lovely cats one is super friendly and the other is very timid but both beautiful. Please help xxx


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear the situation you have found yourself in. May be worth just giving a little more information for prospective fosterers eg do they get on with dogs, cats, children etc and where you are based xx


----------



## Erinmoss.25 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks fingers crossed they have been indoor cats before but have been outdoors as well. They get on with children more so the older o e but neither have been in contact with dogs. The younger one is so timid she likes to keep herself to herself.


----------

